

Blu-Ray DRM "Resealed", Disks Again Unrippable - tptacek
http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/12/13/137257

======
tptacek
This is, again, the whole idea behind Blu-Ray's BD+ DRM scheme, which was
designed by some of the same people who successfully locked down the satellite
TV systems. Unlike prior DVD DRM schemes, BD+ can be reprogrammed without
updating the players.

~~~
sjs382
"successfully locked down the satellite TV systems"?

~~~
tptacek
Remember the smart card hacks from the late '90s and early '00s? Notice you
can't do that anymore?

~~~
sjs382
You still can with DirecTv, Dish AND Bell Vu. Hell, it's actually gotten a bit
easier. You can do it all in software now (windows or linux, anyways),
provided you have a DVB-S receiver for a PC. You can find them pretty cheaply
on ebay.

------
noonespecial
Blu-Ray DRM "Resealed", Disks Again Unrippable _until some time next week._

That's more like it.

~~~
tptacek
You didn't even read the story. Slysoft is predicting _February_ for a break
of the current wave of BD+ disks. We all know you (for arbitrary values of
"you") don't {like,believe in,respect} DRM systems, but you've actually the
opposite of contributed to the discussion with that comment.

------
jrockway
Ah, OK. So now I will have to pirate the movies instead of buying the discs
that won't play on my non-HDCP TV?

Great business model.

------
wmf
Previous discussion with predictions:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=368831>

